# Type messages



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Source

*ILE (ENTp)* - Searching for the unknown and spreading knowledge.
*SEI (ISFp)* - Deriving enjoyment from all your activities and interactions.
*ESE (ESFj)* - Turning life into an enjoyable, beautiful experience.
*LII (INTj)* - Structuring reality and creating correct systems of thought.


*EIE (ENFj)* - Riveting attention and energy to meaningful causes.
*LSI (ISTj)* - Establishing and overseeing correct structures and systems.
*SLE (ESTp)* - Challenging the current order and expanding influence.
*IEI (INFp)* - Creating meaning in the events of life around you.


*SEE (ESFp)* - Acquiring social territory and influencing people.
*ILI (INTp)* - Recognizing underlying processes and deriving benefit from them.
*LIE (ENTj)* - Achieving beneficial efficiency in all areas of life.
*ESI (ISFj)* - Recognizing and balancing people's needs and expectations.


*LSE (ESTj)* - Managing worthwhile, productive, and wholesome activities.
*EII (INFj)* - Being exemplary and instilling ideal values.
*IEE (ENFp)* - Expanding your horizons and helping people develop.
*SLI (ISTp)* - Balanced, harmonious living and temperance.


My thoughts on each:

* *




ILE (ENTp) - Searching for the unknown and spreading knowledge.
_Nice, but I wouldn't say it's my main concern._

SEI (ISFp) - Deriving enjoyment from all your activities and interactions.
_Everyone would like that, I guess; sounds a bit shallow._


ESE (ESFj) - Turning life into an enjoyable, beautiful experience.
_Since I'm an Enneagram 7, no wonder I relate, but surely there's more to life than that?_


LII (INTj) - Structuring reality and creating correct systems of thought.
_It's a hopeless cause, since most people aren't too keen on "correct systems of thought" _


EIE (ENFj) - Riveting attention and energy to meaningful causes.
_Depends on what the autor means by "meaningful causes", but I think I can relate._


LSI (ISTj) - Establishing and overseeing correct structures and systems.
_I don't think I'm the best person to do that._


SLE (ESTp) - Challenging the current order and expanding influence.
_Yes, especially to the first part._


IEI (INFp) - Creating meaning in the events of life around you.
_Oh, yes. Definitely._


SEE (ESFp) - Acquiring social territory and influencing people.
_Eh, not really. It would be nice if it was a by-product of my activities, though._


ILI (INTp) - Recognizing underlying processes and deriving benefit from them.
_I'm not sure, sounds vague._


LIE (ENTj) - Achieving beneficial efficiency in all areas of life.
_Well, I believe I suck at that._


ESI (ISFj) - Recognizing and balancing people's needs and expectations.
_Ugh, not really._


LSE (ESTj) - Managing worthwhile, productive, and wholesome activities.
_Sounds like a nightmare ._


EII (INFj) - Being exemplary and instilling ideal values.
_People who think of me as an example should have their heads checked._


IEE (ENFp) - Expanding your horizons and helping people develop.
_"Yes" to the former, "maybe" to the latter._


SLI (ISTp) - Balanced, harmonious living and temperance.
_YAAAWN. "If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"._


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking at this to gain an image of the quadras, I identify least with Delta and most with *Beta/Gamma*. Thinking of how someone would describe me, it doesn't sound anything like a Delta NF.

More specifically, ENFp sounds like a counselor/therapist (which also rings true to my observations ... across enneagram types, I've noticed this about ENFPs). And this is a large part of why I've had the nagging, persistent feeling that this is not my type. My feelings about INFj are similar.



( I just noticed your signature! XD )


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> Looking at this to gain an image of the quadras, I identify least with Delta and most with *Beta/Gamma*. Thinking of how someone would describe me, it doesn't sound anything like a Delta NF.
> 
> More specifically, ENFp sounds like a counselor/therapist (which also rings true to my observations ... across enneagram types, I've noticed this about ENFPs). And this is a large part of why I've had the nagging, persistent feeling that this is not my type. My feelings about INFj are similar.


The author is an ENFp, I think, so if you can't relate, it might be a sign that you aren't an ENFp, yeah. But can you relate to this?



StellarTwirl said:


> ( I just noticed your signature! XD )


<3


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

aconite said:


> The author is an ENFp, I think, so if you can't relate, it might be a sign that you aren't an ENFp, yeah. But can you relate to this?



I can relate to some of it (awareness of potential, random insights, solutions, absurdity, "assume that people’s behavior always has an objective root in their past, their upbringing, or their internal makeup", etc.) but with other parts not at all. 

The Super-Id and Id blocks might as well be gibberish.



By the way, your spoiler comments about ESTj and ISTp were _exactly_ what I was thinking. "Dear god no." hahaha


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I relate to the following statements in no particular order:
*
ILE (ENTp)* - Searching for the unknown and spreading knowledge.
I like the unknown and I like to talk about my knowledge. 

*SEI (ISFp)* - Deriving enjoyment from all your activities and interactions.
I sure enjoy my stuff hard, my activities and interactions. This is such a generic statement, WHERE does the enjoyment come from exactly? There are different ways to have it.

*LII (INTj)* - Structuring reality and creating correct systems of thought.
Not sure what "structuring reality" exactly means, sounds cool however if it's meant as scientific research and I do like systems

*LSI (ISTj)* - Establishing and overseeing correct structures and systems.
Yeah I'm good at the establishing... overseeing sounds boring

*SLE (ESTp)* - Challenging the current order and expanding influence.
I do like to challenge. 

*IEI (INFp)* - Creating meaning in the events of life around you. (Ok, cheating, I'm actually not good at this but it sounds cool still)

*SEE (ESFp)* - Acquiring social territory and influencing people.
Not sure about the territory being purely for social goals but social stuff does matter a lot... influencing people? I'm no good at manipulation.

*ILI (INTp)* - Recognizing underlying processes and deriving benefit from them.
Sounds like a cool thing again, a lot of power possible with that!


Here's the ones I relate less to or totally don't relate to:

*ESE (ESFj)* - Turning life into an enjoyable, beautiful experience.
Sounds a bit too simple to me to define life just as this, otherwise it's okay

*EIE (ENFj)* - Riveting attention and energy to meaningful causes.
I'd truly suck at this if I tried. How do they do it?!

*LIE (ENTj)* - Achieving beneficial efficiency in all areas of life.
Sounds boring

*ESI (ISFj)* - Recognizing and balancing people's needs and expectations.
Even More Boring. Also, no one should tell me what I need and what expectations I should have.

*LSE (ESTj)* - Managing worthwhile, productive, and wholesome activities.
I quickly started running away after seeing the word "wholesome"

*EII (INFj)* - Being exemplary and instilling ideal values.
Can I have a real flaming argument with this person about the point of those so-called ideal values?  I've never cared to have any example to follow

*IEE (ENFp)* - Expanding your horizons and helping people develop.
Sounded good until the helping people develop part... well actually I don't mind helping but not with personality development

*SLI (ISTp)* - Balanced, harmonious living and temperance.
No temperance for me! Too low energy




Definitely said:


> IEI (INFp) - Creating meaning in the events of life around you.
> _Oh, yes. Definitely._


How do you do that?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> How do you do that?


Argh, it's one of these things that are easier to grasp intuitively than to be put into words, but I'll try to explain 

See, I don't consider myself a spiritual or religious person, I don't believe that we're a part of some greater plan (to me is just sounds cheesy). When I was a teenager, I was enamoured with existentialism (I started with Kierkegaard, but his focus on religion threw me off; I like Sartre better) - and I understood that life has no inherent meaning; after all, we're all going to die sooner or later and rot. And we have absolutely no control over it (I reject fatalism, though; death and taxes are the only certain thing, after all, how we live our life depends on us).

Then I understood that the only cure for seeing no meaning in life is creating the meaning on my own. I observe the world, immerse in its beauty, revel in changes and look forward to future (I think I became more focused on what is outside of me instead of dwelling on my nihilistic thoughts). Writing and drawing is also a way to give meaning to my life.

Is my answer satisfactory?


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Argh, it's one of these things that are easier to grasp intuitively than to be put into words, but I'll try to explain


Thanks; interesting, I did the exact opposite of this.


----------

